# My "baby" !



## mmcmdl (May 22, 2016)

Yesterday I spent the day in Westminster Md. at McDaniel College to witness my daughter graduate Magna Cum Laude with her class of 2016 . She has played on the basketball team  before an ACL tear preseason in her senior year . She will be returning to the college next year to go on to grad school and get her senior basketball season in and then onto a GA in her last year . We are proud of her hard work ! She gets her good looks from my wife and the brains from myself !!! Hahaaa .....................don't I wish .


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 22, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 22, 2016)

Another proud Pappy. Convey my congratulations to the young lady.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brav65 (May 22, 2016)

Awesome!  Way to go Dad!


----------



## Silverbullet (May 26, 2016)

Congrats to you and your daughter, my daughter was magna cum laude too makes me very proud as you must be also.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 26, 2016)

Congrats on your daughters graduation. They sure grow up fast, don't they. Mike


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Congratulations!
Ray


----------



## Bamban (Jun 6, 2016)

Congratulations!

I still remember those days with my kids. Now they are 41 and 34.


----------

